# Volunteering at shelter..and I'm overwhelmed!



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,

So recently my town of Yonkers,NY has moved their shelter into a new building. The old building was a dilapidated nightmare where all the cats were in cages and shoved into one big room. The new shelter is a bit better in that there's now one room with around 15 older cats who are all altered and a room with around 15 cats in cages. Those 15 cats are mainly unaltered strays and I believe they are not tested for FIV and FLV. Some of them are kittens, no more then 3-5 months old, and there's a few older cats. One cat is in a cage because it's owner moved out and left the cat in their apartment. Anyway, my girlfriend and I have been accepted as volunteers. I bought a big tree condo for the Main cat room (someone else also donated one, so now there are two cat condos) so that they now have vertical space and can look out the windows. today we brought them lots of toys, which they absolutely loved (especially the kittens).

Anyway, so I have no one to talk to about this, as there is no volunteer organization in place for the cats. They say they have a ton of volunteers to walk their dogs, but hardly anyone comes for the cats. I'm ok with the cats in the big room, but what breaks my heart is the caged cats. Some of them are sooooooo friendly, they're just not in the main room because they're not fixed (the shelter doesn't alter cats until they're adopted...and than it's the owners responsibility, but they can alter them at a reduced price at local vets). Some of the caged cats are just nervous and scared  some are sleeping in their own liter boxes because they're just so scared. 

I'm overwhelmed because I want so much to help the ones in the cages, but i don't know how!! What should I do?? How do I help them? I'm hoping someone here has some experience at volunteering in a shelter with caged cats and can lead me in the right direction. Help!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

mmm, I volunteer at a mini-shelter like this, and all that seems normal. Many of the new cats that come in sleep in their litter boxes for the first few days until they warm up. Then they move out to sleeping right near it, and finally being comfortable enough to sleep anywhere. Just spend time with them and comfort them, let them smell you and see you often so they have something to feel comfortable around.

If people are able to walk in there all day whenever they want to see the cats, (how mine is) I spend most of my time with the adult cats and not the kittens. Kittens get a ton of attention from potential parents. 

They aren't going to be happy in those cages, but it's better than them all being out in the wild.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Where in yonkers?? I'm in westchester


----------



## Erica-CKW (Oct 13, 2013)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm overwhelmed because I want so much to help the ones in the cages, but i don't know how!! What should I do?? How do I help them? I'm hoping someone here has some experience at volunteering in a shelter with caged cats and can lead me in the right direction. Help!


I'd suggest starting with talking to each cat/cage and just letting them know that you (someone they'll probably see regularly) are there, and be gentle in tone and sound. Just the fact that someone is talking to them (nicely) can be a big help.

If some of them are comfortable they'll come up and you can scritch them through the cage (unless of course, you're allowed to take them out to socialize?) You could always ask about that, especially if your volunteer time happens to be before or after the shelter is closed to the public.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

@oozama- the shelter has display windows with their kittens, and they responded the best to the toys we brought. I hope that people will see how playful they are and therefore will be most likely to adopt them. However, like yourself, I pay more attention to the adults as the kittens speak for themselves. And I specifically want to help the caged adults/teens.

@gizmo - the new shelter is right off the 87 freeway. It's right by the Stew Leanords. 

@ Erika - when I was there on Sunday I brought treats with me and I gave each caged cat some treats. Most reacted well, but some didn't. I've been told that I could take them out of their cages (one by one) but I don't think it would be easy putting them back in as many are somewhat social ferals. I don't want to traumatized them even more by having to forcebly put them back into their cages. I do try to talk to each one and scratch them a little when they let. Many of them are so desperate for attention that they'll reach out with their little paws and try to snag me closer  

I would theoretically like to take each one out of their cage for a short time and allow them to use a scratching post and play with them a little, but again, it might be difficult getting them back in and I don't want to torture the other caged cats who have to watch me play with someone else while they're still caged.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

If the adults were spayed/neutered, would they be able to be let out for a little while with other cats they get along with at the shelter? Our kittens were adopted through a rescue that is foster care until they are able to be adopted and then they go to an adopt a pet shop--no products, just cats who have been rescued stay there. The dogs are kept in foster care and brought in on special showing days. The person who runs the shop knows which cats get along with each other and can let several out at the same time, but we are talking about animals who have been fostered and not ferals. The rescue keeps in contact with the community and those who have adopted on their webpage and facebook page. Recently they have allowed people to "sponsor" a pet to raise money for vaccinations/spay-neuter costs (all are altered before adoption)...with a $25 donation, the sponsor is allowed to pick who they want to sponsor and the honor of giving the kitten a name. If your shelter had more funds, would they be able to alter the cats? There are people out there who would like to have a cat but can't because of living situations/affordability/already have cats, but still want to help...especially if there is a cat associated with their donation. We plan to donate to the rescue where we got our kittens to help other cats/kittens find their way to their forever homes. The rescue does such a great job at raising these kittens to be ready for their new homes and we appreciate them so much! I'm guessing that your shelter is a much bigger operation...but just throwing an idea out there. If you let a feral out to play a bit, would you be able to lure it back with a special treat or does that not work as well with a feral. Our kittens will go nuts for a treat! It works to lure them out of a place of hiding...just shake the treat bag and they know the drill  You seem very kind to be concerned and volunteer to make a difference.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd recommend letting all the friendly ones out at the same time. If they're new and scared, just open the door and let them come out if they want to. Keep an eye on other cats that might want to jump into the cage though. Try to handle the kittens a lot too so they grow up not being afraid of hands.

Mine only has about 12-15 cats at any given time and I let them all out together every morning, and many often come out one at a time throughout the day due to people thinking about adopting them. These are either abandon cats or ferals. Either way they spend a few weeks in a foster home before coming to the shelter though, so they're not too afraid. 

We have one cat labeled as "do NOT let out with other cats" but I have been letting him out with 1 other adult cat and watching them closely. He does perfectly fine now and doesn't bother other adult cats at all.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for being ambiguous but the shelter manager is probably a little suspicious of my enthusiasm and might not be 100% forthcoming (she might think I'm one of those cat lover "nut jobs" - which I am  . Anyway, the feral cats don't get altered or even tested for FIV/FLV. Therefore the caged cats can not associate with each other because they don't want them to pass it along if they have it. My only option would be to take them out individually and keep them in the cage room while I interact with them (and have all the other cats cry out for attention). Is that really helping the cats?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

FLV I understand but FIV is really only transferred via deep bites or from mother to kitten. I'm surprised the shelter doesn't run those test. Do they charge an adoption fee? Seems like they don't really do anything other than temporarily holding the cats. Any kind of interaction is helpful to the cats, yes  If anything it gets them used to being around humans if they are mostly ferals.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> My only option would be to take them out individually and keep them in the cage room while I interact with them (and have all the other cats cry out for attention). Is that really helping the cats?


Yes, it is really helping the cats.  Getting them used to direct human interaction and physical contact will make them more adoptable and more able to adapt to a household once they go to their forever homes. 

Catching the shy ones can be a little tricky at first but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Oozama: you're right. The shelter doesn't seem to do much at all. They charge a $100 adoption fee, $35 of which comes back to you when you alter the cat. I'm terribly disappointed in that they built this huge new shelter, but didn't seem to have rehabilitation to make pets more adoptable as the ultimate goal. It's just a place to house the cats until god knows what. There's really no possible positive outcome for the shy/scared cats. They'll never get altered by the shelter, so they're doomed to stay in the cage forever because no one will adopt a shy cat and they'll never join the altered cats in the main room. That's why I'm so frustrated because I don't know how to help them become less shy,and hopefully get adopted one day. 

@blakeney - will it be a tease to the other cats when they see one of them out of the cage, or do you think it'll be entertainment for them.?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for volunteering to help these cats.

The no-kill shelter where I volunteer has the multiple large rooms, no cages. But one day I visited the local humane society, which is required to take in all the stray, feral, or otherwise surrendered cats from Animal Control. So they are all in cages and it's a high-kill rate shelter. There was a volunteer there, a young lady probably college age, going from cage to cage in the room and taking each cat out and petting or brushing them, holding them or playing with them or just sitting with them while they explored the open floor. I thought to myself what a hero this person is, giving these unwanted animals some loving attention when she knew that over 50% of them would be eventually put down.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nebraska, I wish I knew how to get ahold of that volunteer. I don't know how to handle a scared cat without traumatizing it even more. I was hoping someone like that volunteer would read this thread and give me some instructions


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, well I'll tell you what I've done in the past.

First, does the cage room have hiding places where you won't be able to reach the cat if you put him/her out to free roam and s/he runs and hides? That will limit whether you can let the more scared ones out at the start.

Here's what I'd try.

Talk to them softly through the cage door. Don't make prolonged eye contact, but occasionally slowly blink your eyes while you're speaking. If the shelter allows it, take some cat treats with you and put a treat or two through the bars of the cage while you're speaking. If the cat shows interest in the treats or in you, try opening the cage and seeing the cat's response. If s/he appears scared but not defensively hissing, you can try extending a hand, palm down, fingers bent but not closed into a fist. See if the cat sniffs you or shrinks back even more. (A lot of this is done by 'feel' so it's hard for me to write an exact instruction.) If the cat is defensive, I'd just leave it alone and try the talking/treats approach for the next few days. If the cat is receptive to smelling you, go ahead and take him/her out of the cage, or if the cat doesn't freak out you can pet him/her still in the cage. But usually you want to minimize the time you're reaching in with them "trapped". Once out of the cage, keep a treat or two coming if they respond to them and try some different things - petting, playing with a toy, or just letting them sniff around the room. If you're allowed to take catnip or catnip-filled toy, you could offer that also. It will be a slow process, but many do develop trust fairly quickly. Some are much slower, depending on history (abuse, feral, etc). Unless you're playing, never make quick sudden movements, and try to maintain your conversation with them.

If you could get on a shift where you do their food/water/litter, that involves spending more time with them and time is the key. The more they see you, the more they'll get used to you.

If there are true ferals and are unaltered, wear gloves.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nebraska, thank you for the advice. The room with the cages is relatively small, but the cages are on wheeled frames. Theoretically we could move the cages around but I think the shelter workers would get pissed if we constantly need to hunt down cats hiding under the cages. 

I just ordered some toys like the cat dancer which I can slip in through the bars and try and engage them. Some of the cats allow scratching through the bars, but some smell my hands and then shrink away when it try to touch them. Some just give me a blank eyed stare when I talk to them  I think 1/3 could be immediately Put into the main cat room for adoption (if there's room), 1/3 could be rehabilitated with patience (if the environment was right) and 1/3 a very very scared.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

BTW, since cats lick themselves clean, and their saliva can pass certain diseases, if I pet a cat with something and then pet another cat, can I pass on any diseases.?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> @blakeney - will it be a tease to the other cats when they see one of them out of the cage, or do you think it'll be entertainment for them.?


Most of them will probably find the increase in activity stimulating. I do my best to let the cats take turns being out, so no one is getting all the attention to the exclusion of anyone else.



MyBabiesDaddy said:


> BTW, since cats lick themselves clean, and their saliva can pass certain diseases, if I pet a cat with something and then pet another cat, can I pass on any diseases.?


Yes, it's a good idea to use hand sanitizer (or wash your hands, but the sanitizer is convenient) in between petting cats of uncertain health status.

By the way, when I get home from the animal shelter I toss all my clothes straight in the laundry and have a shower before I interact with my own cats, just to make sure I'm not bringing any shelter diseases home.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

You think there are diseases you can give your cats that might've transferred on your clothes??


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Clothes, hands, shoes... for sure it's possible. 

After volunteering I always wash my hands before leaving, as soon as I get home take my shoes off before entering the house, place the shoes in the closet, throw my clothes in to be washed and have a shower.

The main bad ones would be FIV and FeLV, odds of it happening are not likely, but why risk it? Other more likely ones would be ringworm (a fungus), which you can get as well. I've had it before... so not fun, but I was very diligent with it and no one else in the family got it.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> You think there are diseases you can give your cats that might've transferred on your clothes??


Yeah, I worry mostly about distemper (my cats are vaccinated against it but vaccines aren't 100%) or upper respiratory infections - we have a terrible time with URI at the shelter where I volunteer. With a few simple precautions I've been able to prevent my cats from getting sick, fortunately.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I would talk to the Director to see what they will allow you to do. Some shelters have very strict rules, while others are a little more lax with experienced volunteers whom they trust.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info about transmitting diseases. I of course washed and sanitized my hands, but I wasn't that careful about my shoes and clothes.

Gharrisc- I am working in developing a relationship with the manager of the shelter so that I'll have more liberties. However, even if I'm able to do what I want with the caged cats (take them out for play time etc.) , if the shelter doesn't have a system to rehabilitate and adopt them, it'll break my heart even more to see social and friendly cats in cages.

As a side note, my girlfriend happened to meet a woman who was very involved in raising money to build the new shelter. However, she, and many others, quit working with the shelter when they realized that the shelter management wasn't going to build the shelter in a way to actually help rehabilitate the animals. The parks and recreations department, which runs the shelter, simply doesn't care. That's why this brand new shelter,which has soooo much potential, falls incredibly short of actually doing the right thing. Such a shame. For all of you who live in communities which has shelters that actually try and help the animals, you are very lucky and the babies in the shelters are lucky too.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Our little no-kill shelter (w/ adoption and TNR programs) was created when a small group of people had similar experiences/discouragement with our local City/County shelter.

Our organization started poor in private homes, and then in questionable rented buildings. Our special unit for FIV/FeLV kitties started above someone's garage. The people who were there at the beginning have incredible stories to tell.

And we're still poor, relatively speaking. There are no salaries, only volunteers. There are still foster homes to make up for lack of space in shelter. Our current building is still in rough shape.

But we just celebrated 15 years. We just adopted out a kindly older girl who had been our longest resident, living with us the last 10 years. We've placed 53 cats in loving adoptive homes in the last 30 days. We have never allowed a cat to be euthanized without the vet saying it is in the best interest of the animal because natural death will be too painful.

All I'm saying is ... there are other ways. It may not be feasible where you live. But if you have a group of people who are dedicated and hard working and especially if you have a person gifted in raising funds, it's worth considering.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nebraska, I'm jealous and humbled. I wish I knew people who could get such a thing originized. I tell myself I wish I was rich so I could do what the city isn't doing. I don't even know any small shelters in the area who do it! People in this community just don't seem to care  It helps when people can get together and work together for a goal, but I'm on my own with no help and guidance, which is why I feel so overwhelmed. I want to help those poor babies, but I simply dont know how! Even the little I am able to do , doesn't see like enough. I donate money to a cage free shelter in Pennsylvania because I believe in what they do, but money doesn't help in this situation. (Not that I have enough money to make a difference anyway).

PS I just spoke to a vet who came into my office, and he agreed with those in here who mentioned taking off their clothes (especially shoes) so as not to pass anything along to the resident cats.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

MBD,it's O.K. to take a break. It sounds like you've really ridden the Wildcat. (roller coaster) Take some time for a large recharge,amigo.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I finally got in contact with some long standing cat volunteers who will be there this Sunday while I'm there. I look forward to their advice  I'm also glad to see there are others on board helping the cats. I felt overwhelmed because I thought it was all up to me. I just spent a boat Load on cat toys from amazon and I look forward to using it on the cats! Wish me luck on Sunday!


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

For those who are interested in the thread, here's an update: I got permission on Friday from the shelter manager to socialize the cats. There's a special room for it. On Sunday I met with one of the other, experienced, cat volunteer who gave me some advice. I hope to go twice a week and take each cat out of the cage and into the socializing area to play/socialize. It's not as good as having them totally out of cages, but it's a start.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I have no experience with this, but could you figure out which cats like each other and take a couple at a time?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Lotu said:


> I have no experience with this, but could you figure out which cats like each other and take a couple at a time?


This is one of my jobs as a cat socializing volunteer at the animal shelter. I do "play groups" where cats who get along can spend some time interacting with each other.

The main thing to be cautious of (besides cats not getting along, obviously) is that cats of unknown health status can pass on disease, so make sure you know whether the cats you're putting together are free of potentially contagious illness.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

We've been wondering about doing "play dates" with two cats, but like you said, I'll have to ask about the health stuff.


----------

